# Music you used to listen in the past



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

List here any music you used to listen in the past and now you're ashamed to listen to - or people makes fun of you when you tell them you listenned to that when you was younger.

- the spice girls (( DEAR GOD I WAS SO YOUNG )
- Some shitty rap group


----------



## Primarylupine (Jul 24, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> List here any music you used to listen in the past and now you're ashamed to listen to - or people makes fun of you when you tell them you listenned to that when you was younger.
> 
> - the spice girls (( DEAR GOD I WAS SO YOUNG )
> - Some shitty rap group



I used to dance to shortwave data repeaters when I was like 7 or 8 years old. 
I listened to Bon Jovi when I was hanging out with the stoner/metalhead crowd in middle/high school. 
I watched the Lawrence Welk Show with my grandaparents, and liked it.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

....

LINKIN PARK D: *gets shot*


----------



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> LINKIN PARK D: *gets shot*



AHAHAHAHAHAHA

[size=xx-small]metoo[/size]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> List here any music you used to listen in the past and now you're ashamed to listen to - or people makes fun of you when you tell them you listenned to that when you was younger.
> 
> - the spice girls (( DEAR GOD I WAS SO YOUNG )
> - Some shitty rap group



A  lot of shitty rap groups, and who? MIke Jones!


----------



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually they're french, that's why I didn't name them.
"Diziz la peste"
Nobody know who THE FUCK he is XD


----------



## Ember (Jul 24, 2007)

I used to think Hanson were the fucking shit

*hides in shame*


----------



## Aikon (Jul 24, 2007)

Primarylupine said:
			
		

> I listened to Bon Jovi when I was hanging out with the stoner/metalhead crowd in middle/high school.



Bon Jovi isn't exactly stoner / metal music.  It's pop rock.  Now, maybe your friends were stoners and just couldn't tell the difference but ....  

I used to like Bon Jovi a lot, "Born to be my Baby" is a classic.  But now he's off with his ol' guitar, annnn 'is pickup truck, annnn 'is dawg, annnn 'is cowboy 'at.


----------



## Primarylupine (Jul 24, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Bon Jovi isn't exactly stoner / metal music.  It's pop rock.  Now, maybe your friends were stoners and just couldn't tell the difference but ....
> 
> I used to like Bon Jovi a lot, "Born to be my Baby" is a classic.  But now he's off with his ol' guitar, annnn 'is pickup truck, annnn 'is dawg, annnn 'is cowboy 'at.



I meant that I was listening to Bon Jovi whilst the others were listening to Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Slayer, Metallica (before they went sucky), etc..

I recall a bunch of us making fun of the people lined up around the block at a local record store to get tickets for a Bon Jovi concert.


----------



## Aikon (Jul 24, 2007)

Primarylupine said:
			
		

> I meant that I was listening to Bon Jovi whilst the others were listening to Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Slayer, Metallica (before they went sucky), etc..



Maiden never went "sucky" like the other three.  There were moments of doubt sure (I'm looking at you Blaze Baily), but they still made some decent songs during those dark and depressing times.  The Clansman, Futureal, Sign of the Cross, there are some others I forget... hmmmm.  You get my point though.  



			
				Primarylupine said:
			
		

> I recall a bunch of us making fun of the people lined up around the block at a local record store to get tickets for a Bon Jovi concert.



I was never that big into Bon Jovi, but a lot my friends were.  It was one of those things I kept to myself all through junior high because well, you know... but I accidently let it slip to someone who was into the "alternative" scene at the time.  Oh man that was embarrassing.


----------



## koutoni (Jul 24, 2007)

[size=medium]Nsync.  LOLTODAMAX.[/size]


----------



## Esplender (Jul 24, 2007)

Blink 182

*Blush*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 24, 2007)

D: What's wrong with all those groups? D:


----------



## lellow (Jul 25, 2007)

I used to listen to Linkin Park. I was like, "Wow this is so heavy". I didn't even know what "teen angst" was then. Now I listen to music consisting more of just screaming and power chords.


----------



## Sentient36 (Jul 25, 2007)

I used to listen to more rap and hip-hop when I was younger, but as years went by, I suddenly gave up listening. Why is that, you ask? I wanted to overcome my fear of electronic music by getting MAGIX Music Maker Generation 5, which is mainly the reason why you see those _'gater recorded'_ ARPEG_E stuff on my FurAffinity page. I didn't think about planning on overcoming that fear during the time I was buying the musical program for my personal computer though. =)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 25, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Blink 182
> 
> *Blush*



What's wrong with Blink-182? They're one of my favorite bands!:evil:


----------



## Nollix (Jul 25, 2007)

lellow said:
			
		

> I used to listen to Linkin Park. I was like, "Wow this is so heavy". I didn't even know what "teen angst" was then. Now I listen to music consisting more of just screaming and power chords.


Yeah, same for me <_< The worst part is I memorized the lyrics and sang them randomly. I didn't even know what they meant, it just sounded cool. (Shh, it was 5th grade)


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 25, 2007)

SLAAAYYYYYEEERRR!!


----------



## Option7 (Jul 25, 2007)

Eiffel 65! (I'm blue da-ba-de-da-ba-di!)
Michael Jackson -.-

That's all I can remember that I don't still listen to :


----------



## TheResult (Jul 25, 2007)

I went through a lot of different music phases.

In my pre-teens, I went through stuff like N*Sync, Hanson.. Basically, I threw myself into the usual hype. In my teens, I started getting into stuff like Linkin Park, Disturbed, and Saliva.. A little closer to what I listen to today, but not really what I wanted.

Now I've started getting into lesser-known bands, ones that aren't in the Top Charts so terribly ( not that being in the Top Charts makes a band bad, mind you, because that's a stupid assumption to make ). I'm more into Power Metal, stuff like Dragon Force, Masterplan, and Blind Guardian.


----------



## Phixius (Jul 25, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Eiffel 65! (I'm blue da-ba-de-da-ba-di!)
> Michael Jackson -.-
> 
> That's all I can remember that I don't still listen to :



It's often easier to remember that song if you recite "I'm blue and in need of a guy." 



The songs I listened to back in the day make me feel old seeing this thread


From most recent to eldest.

Korn, everything from Follow the Leader and earlier
311, the younger and talented 311
Limp Bizkit, pre-rap
Stabbing Westward
Gravity Kills
Deftones
KMFDM
Journey
Depeche Mode
Billy Idol
Sammy Hagar
Berlin
Rolling Stones

Some of you kids don't know what you're missing.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm ashamed that I listened to Linkin Park, Papa Roach, and Limp Bizkit.

In fact, I never listened to them.  Shut up.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 25, 2007)

Phixius said:
			
		

> Stabbing Westward
> Korn, everything from Follow the Leader and earlier
> Limp Bizkit, pre-rap
> Deftones
> Journey



Stabbing Westward, Korn, and Limp Bizkit are some of the bands I listened to in my _early_ teens.. I still listen to the Deftones from time to time these days, and I started listening to Journey much more recently. x.o


----------



## Phixius (Jul 25, 2007)

TheResult said:
			
		

> Phixius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you started listening to Journey, you'd likely enjoy Depeche Mode.

Some of my personal fav's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRYifPHPgo - Strangelove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhzsxEC-psA - Personal Jesus

I can't believe I forgot The Cure on my list!


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

I've recently gotten back into listening to Lifehouse ( a band I used to listen to from time to time, but never gave it the proper attention it deserved ).. And I kind of like Andrew W.K. now, he has a catchy flow to almost all of his songs, and the vocals aren't terrible. ;3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

What do you mean "In the past"? I still listen to them all.. ^^
'N Sync, Backstreet Boys, Blink 182, Eminem... :O


----------



## lellow (Jul 26, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> lellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRAAAWWLING IN MY SKIIIIN THESE WOUNDS THEY WILL NOT HEEAAAALLL.

I just nodded my head smiling dumbly. "his voice is so powerful omg"

lawls.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

It's when people sang them in school and you got into _such a heated debate_ with them about the actual lyrics that you knew you were such a tool.

"He said 'Dust', not 'Musk'. What the Hell does that even mean, 'Musk'? Read the ****ing pamphlet, you poseur."

Tooooooooool.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

Man when I was younger I would just sing the lyrics. But now in Highschool I start to actually notice what the lyrics mean and how powerful a song really is.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 26, 2007)

Rammstein

oh well


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 26, 2007)

i am a huge metal head now and i am ashamed that i used to listen to puff daddy. Biggie is okay, but puff daddy?


----------



## valolove1975 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ace of Base
Vanilla Ice 
Nelson
Poison
Motely Crue
Queensryche
Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 26, 2007)

Pretty much all the music that I listen to when I got into music I still listen to now, I was about 15 when I really started to take notice in music, first band I got really into was Sepultura back when Max was still around now that he left Sepultura for Soulfly I stopped  listing as much


----------

